# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Trattamento fiscale del Firr e dell'indennità di clientela

## Byllina

Una società di persone svolge attività di agente di commercio. L'indennità percepita per la cessazione di rapporto di agenzia (indennità di clientela) e il Firr percepito dall'Enasarco devono essere dichiarati dai soci di persone fisiche, compilando il quadro RM (tassazione separata)?In sede di denuncia dei redditi, devono pagare i singoli soci un acconto del 20% o sono coloro che corrispondono queste somme a dover operare la ritenuta? I soci possono optare per la tassazione ordinaria?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi è capitato un caso analogo, anche se non identico. 
La società erogante il firr e la indennità ha operato la ritenuta, e il contribuente l'ha indicata nel quadro M, senza versare il 20%.
Avendo optato per la tassazionbe separata (ma poteva anche scegliere quella ordinaria comulativa), qualche anno dopo ha ricevuto la cartella con il conguaglio, dato dalla differenza positiva tra irpef media del bienni precedente, e l'irpef trattenuta. 
ciao   

> Una società di persone svolge attività di agente di commercio. L'indennità percepita per la cessazione di rapporto di agenzia (indennità di clientela) e il Firr percepito dall'Enasarco devono essere dichiarati dai soci di persone fisiche, compilando il quadro RM (tassazione separata)?In sede di denuncia dei redditi, devono pagare i singoli soci un acconto del 20% o sono coloro che corrispondono queste somme a dover operare la ritenuta? I soci possono optare per la tassazione ordinaria?

----------


## Speedy

> Mi è capitato un caso analogo, anche se non identico.
> La società erogante il firr e la indennità ha operato la ritenuta, e il contribuente l'ha indicata nel quadro M, senza versare il 20%.
> Avendo optato per la tassazionbe separata (ma poteva anche scegliere quella ordinaria comulativa), qualche anno dopo ha ricevuto la cartella con il conguaglio, dato dalla differenza positiva tra irpef media del bienni precedente, e l'irpef trattenuta.
> ciao

  Mi aggancio perchè proprio in questo momento sto elaborando una situazione simile (snc che ha riscosso firr e isc al netto della ritenuta 20%).
Mi comporto così:
= la snc ha rilevato le idennità riscosse tra i ricavi e le ritenute subite tra i costi (imposte fiscalmente indeducibili)
= nel modello unico SP quadro RF rilevo le indennità come variazione in diminuzione del reddito imponibile e le ritrascrivo sul quadro RM indicando anche le ritenute subite
= i soci, nel loro unico PF, compilano il quadro RM indicando le ritenute subite con la possibilità di optare o meno per la tassazione ordinaria (nel mio caso non opto perchè non mi conviene)
Ciao

----------


## Byllina

Grazie mille!!! fortunatamente avete anche voi dei casi simili!!! Seguir&#242; il vostro comportamento sia per quanto riguarda il modello dei soci che per il quadro RF della societ&#224;. Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Mi aggancio perchè proprio in questo momento sto elaborando una situazione simile (snc che ha riscosso firr e isc al netto della ritenuta 20%).
> Mi comporto così:
> = la snc ha rilevato le idennità riscosse tra i ricavi e le ritenute subite tra i costi (imposte fiscalmente indeducibili)
> = nel modello unico SP quadro RF rilevo le indennità come variazione in diminuzione del reddito imponibile e le ritrascrivo sul quadro RM indicando anche le ritenute subite
> = i soci, nel loro unico PF, compilano il quadro RM indicando le ritenute subite con la possibilità di optare o meno per la tassazione ordinaria (nel mio caso non opto perchè non mi conviene)
> Ciao

  Rettifica: 
Mentre caricavo il quadro RM di unico SP ho riletto le istruzioni ministeriali che, al paragrafo 15.1, affermano che il quadro RM della società non va compilato. Va soltanto compilato il quadro RM dei soci sul loro unico.
Ciao

----------


## Byllina

grazie mille mi avete preceduto... ho letto anche io questo!! Ciao

----------

